# Glascow Coma Scale Coding ICD10



## sherryleg (Jun 4, 2014)

We are teaching ICD-10 to coders in our organization.  Question has  come up that we find the answer to be implied rather than stated absolutely in coding guidelines and in our AMA resource book we are using.  Wanted to get some feedback as to whether this is correct interpretation regarding Glascow Coma Scale coding:

When < 3 elements of the coma scale are documented but the total GCS score is given, you would code ONLY the total score (R40.24-) 

If only 1 or 2 elements are documented and NO total score is given, code choice is R40.244, Other coma, w/o documented GCS score or with partial score reported;  individual elements would NOT be coded.

Thanks so much!  This has sparked some good debate in class and we want to correctly prepare everyone for testing. 

Sherryle Givens, RN, BSN, CPC and Pat Heck, RN, MSN, CPC


----------



## MarcusM (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info....


----------

